# Is She a Feeder



## wow42 (Jul 27, 2021)

I was suggested this video the other day and read the comments. People are suggesting she’s a feeder because of how her husbands weight appeared to have doubled…. Thoughts?


----------



## RVGleason (Jul 27, 2021)

Lovely couple, and they're obviously comfortable with his size. It’s endearing the way she can't help herself from continually touching his belly. I wish them a long life with lot of happiness and love!


----------



## Anjula (Jul 27, 2021)

She’s clearly an FA, which is dope. Probably a feeder as well judging his weight journey.
Hes cute, makes me wanna make tiktocs with my boo


----------



## wow42 (Jul 27, 2021)

Anjula said:


> She’s clearly an FA, which is dope. Probably a feeder as well judging his weight journey.
> Hes cute, makes me wanna make tiktocs with my boo


If you cave and start a tik tok please let me know so I can send all the love in the comments


----------



## Anjula (Jul 28, 2021)

wow42 said:


> If you cave and start a tik tok please let me know so I can send all the love in the comments ☺



Hahahaha I did!

TikTok


----------



## AmyJo1976 (Jul 28, 2021)

Anjula said:


> She’s clearly an FA, which is dope. Probably a feeder as well judging his weight journey.
> Hes cute, makes me wanna make tiktocs with my boo


Agreed, likely a feeder! He is really cute!


----------



## FFAFarmher (Jul 28, 2021)

I seen this on Snapchat, I was wondering if it would show up on here! 

I'm going to say she is a feeder, there's one part where she mentions she doesn't like the term feeder because it's degrading to her boyfriend, and he said if she wants to feed me she can. 

agreeing with @AmyJo1976 he's cute and they're a beautiful couple (I'm a sucker for contrast) and I have already watched most her TikToks after watching this and the tiktoks are definitely some FFA eye candy


----------



## RVGleason (Jul 29, 2021)

You can get a personal Birthday message from George Keywood. The details are on his Instagram page and video.


----------



## magodamilion2 (Jul 29, 2021)

These people's TikTok is probably the first time I've ever seen such positive explicitly FFA videos anywhere *that isn't porn). I love it, they're both so gorgeous I am obsessed.

It's just great to see people offering the mainstream a more light-hearted fun look at being a feeder or FA. I think if they pop off enough, they could genuinely help shift the narrative about FA's into being seen as less sinister, particularly since they often directly challenge the negative comments they get in a way that doesn't seem defensive or bothered.

Tip for anyone who is enjoying this TikTok as much as I am, scroll down to the bottom and watch those videos. They do a lot of little skits in the earlier ones they're great.
Link to one I liked





Dinner time be like... #fyp #foryou #funny #funnyvideos #lol #lmao #co... | TikTok


1.7K Likes, 64 Comments. TikTok video from SiennaKeera (@siennakeera): "Dinner time be like... #fyp #foryou #funny #funnyvideos #lol #lmao #couple #relatable #relationship #tiktok #viral #cooking #family #tiktokfun #fun". original sound - SiennaKeera.




www.tiktok.com


----------



## NZ Mountain Man (Jul 29, 2021)

No and yes. She did not create his immense volume. That was all him. She plays her role in maintaining his 200+ kilograms. A feeder wants to be the reason for the expansion process. She wanted a ready made package and wants no reduction. She is not ballooning him even bigger.


----------



## magodamilion2 (Jul 29, 2021)

NZ Mountain Man said:


> No and yes. She did not create his immense volume. That was all him. She plays her role in maintaining his 200+ kilograms. A feeder wants to be the reason for the expansion process. She wanted a ready made package and wants no reduction. She is not ballooning him even bigger.



I dunno man, if you watch that snapchat video about them, it shows pictures from the beginning of their relationship and he was dramatically smaller back then, so by that definition it seems likely she is actively a feeder. Especially since they have mukbangs on their Patreon and stuff, I would guess they're both pretty active in this kink.


----------



## NZ Mountain Man (Jul 29, 2021)

magodamilion2 said:


> I dunno man, if you watch that snapchat video about them, it shows pictures from the beginning of their relationship and he was dramatically smaller back then, so by that definition it seems likely she is actively a feeder. Especially since they have mukbangs on their Patreon and stuff, I would guess they're both pretty active in this kink.


I have not watched the earlier stuff. 
He was in some sort of Television program for a while. 
Was he a consistent size back then? Large but not increasing.
If he has been stable weight (large) up to their union then I agree that his size is her influence and encouragement. 
He appears to be bigger left to right although that is a substantial ball on the front of him.
My personal liking of the substantial body mass is lying underneath the giant weight. I like the feel of being compressed. I like the front of my stomach touching my spine and the intestine compressed with displaced organs. 
I have been under the front wheel of a 1970 Plymouth Valiant but having flesh doing the compressing is so much better. 
I do like holding and exploring the jumbo belly but hours of compression is my favourite. It is not sexual for me so I am not limited to the one sex. 
My record so far is 230 kilograms person passed out on Jack Daniels and cannabis for 4 hours. My abdominal contents was fully displaced in twenty minutes.


----------



## Tad (Aug 13, 2021)

Anjula said:


> Hahahaha I did!
> 
> TikTok



I'm really slow on this, but I just looked at the linked tiktok, and congrats! (also your pups are way too cute)


----------



## Anjula (Aug 16, 2021)

Tad said:


> I'm really slow on this, but I just looked at the linked tiktok, and congrats! (also your pups are way too cute)


Hahaha thank you sweetheart


----------



## RVGleason (Dec 10, 2021)

A cute picture I screen capped from their Instagram page. It could also be read that he’s sitting on his daddy’s tummy!


----------



## agouderia (Dec 20, 2021)

Obese man and size six wife asks trolls to 'leave them alone'


An Australian woman who packed her bags and moved to the UK to marry her 'obese' fiancé is sick and tired of being branded as 'fake' by thousands online.




www.dailymail.co.uk





More media coverage about this couple...


----------



## AmyJo1976 (Dec 20, 2021)

That's what happens when you put yourself out there on social media. I feel so sorry for them


----------



## kinkykitten (Jan 3, 2022)

Aw how cute are they? He is adorable!


----------



## Shotha (Jan 4, 2022)

I first came across George doing some modelling for a plus size clothing store in the UK called Big Clothing 4 U. When I first saw him, I thought, "Wow! That's how I want to look." I always favour B&T stores that use fat models, because they give me a better idea of how the clothes will look on me. I've mail ordered quite a lot of clothes from them. 
And I think that George is yummy.


----------



## LarryTheNoodleGuy (Jan 16, 2022)

whatever public opinion, that is a big handsome bouncing boy and i am glad they have found love.

It occurs to me that one indicator of this coupling being entirely authentic is she says "I've always been attracted to fat boys."

The term "Fat boys" to me indicates the attraction started very early on. I had a woman who called me "Fat boy" or "big boy" or "Tubby" and I _loved_ it. "Fat man" is a very different energy, IMO. 

I could be full of beans, but it's a theory.


----------



## Shotha (Jan 16, 2022)

LarryTheNoodleGuy said:


> whatever public opinion, that is a big handsome bouncing boy and i am glad they have found love.
> 
> It occurs to me that one indicator of this coupling being entirely authentic is she says "I've always been attracted to fat boys."
> 
> ...



"Fat boy" is a term that implies youth and energy. "Fat man" sounds staid and mature. "Boy" is also a more affectionate word than "man". "Big boy" has the same sort of implications as "Fat boy". (I, personally, don't like to hear the word "big" used as a euphemism for "fat", because I believe that there is nothing more insulting than a euphemism. However, I can appreciate the affectionate tone of the phrase "big boy".)
"Tubby" is a nice term of affection. I like the word and I like the tubby look. I want to buy some bigger shorts, so that I can wear them up round the middle of my belly, because it makes me look fatter and rather tubby.
I'm very much into "reclaiming" the word "fat" and making it sound more positive. This can be done by using it alongside positive words such as "beautiful" or "handsome". It can also be done by incorporating it into terms of affection such as "fat boy".


----------



## Jerry Thomas (Jan 17, 2022)

LarryTheNoodleGuy said:


> term "Fat boys" to me indicates the attraction started very early on. I had a woman who called me "Fat boy" or "big boy" or "Tubby" and I _loved_ it. "Fat man" is a very different energy, IMO.



I agree. "Fat boy" sounds so cute, almost intimate.


----------



## RVGleason (Feb 17, 2022)

George’s latest Instagram post, I really like that he has a sense of humor.











Watch this story by George Keywood on Instagram before it disappears.







instagram.com


----------



## waldo (Feb 18, 2022)

AmyJo1976 said:


> That's what happens when you put yourself out there on social media. I feel so sorry for them



I just stumbled on this thread, and wanted to respond to your comment. In that DailyMail article, the wife, Sierra. was quoted as saying:
"Our aim is to encourage people to accept themselves for *who they are*. Thank you to everyone who supports us and sends positive messages our way."
I would like to think this was intended to apply to both the FAs/feeders/encouragers, to which she identifies as well as to the feedees/gainers to which he apparently identifies.
So kudos and much respect to them for putting themselves out there, which will hopefully contribute to fat acceptance and FA acceptance.

The other interesting thing here is how most of those criticizing this relationshsip seem to being doing so on the basis that it is some kind of sham where she is not really into him but must have some ulterior motive. This is in contrast to the typical response to such a couple where the woman is the fat one, although rarely do we see a thin man in such relationships comparable to the conventional attractiveness of this gal Sierra. A man with a big fat woman is more commonly written off as a manipulative fetishist only concerned with his own desires.


----------



## RVGleason (Feb 18, 2022)

I’ve been following them on Instagram and from the pictures and videos they’ve posted, they appear to be genuine. Their little boy is so cute and recent videos and photos include the grandparents. It’s very assuring to see a couple so much in love and not caring what others think.

I recently sent them a message saying how much I like the photos and positive vibes they give and George answered me and thanked me for the kind thoughts. They’re the real deal, Folks.


----------



## GordoNegro (Feb 22, 2022)

She does appear to have closeted feeder tendencies, as some would make references to how there was always food on the table growing up, or that a grandmother/mother loved to cook and wanting to be like her. Literally general references more people can relate to without being specific. I'm happy for them, though I get leery when fat folks have children in their documentaries, as some childcare agencies "may ask" if he/she/they could properly care for the child being clinically obese.


----------



## RVGleason (Mar 14, 2022)

A cute photo posted on their Instagram page.


----------



## RVGleason (Mar 18, 2022)

Watch this story by Sienna Keera on Instagram before it disappears.







instagram.com


----------



## RVGleason (Apr 14, 2022)

Their most recent Instagram video post.









George Keywood on Instagram: "My money doesn’t Jiggle Jiggle"


George Keywood shared a post on Instagram: "My money doesn’t Jiggle Jiggle". Follow their account to see 202 posts.




www.instagram.com


----------



## RVGleason (Apr 14, 2022)




----------



## RVGleason (Apr 14, 2022)




----------



## Angelette (May 7, 2022)

He's cute! Never seen his movies/shows before though. Anyone have any good recommendations?


----------



## Shotha (May 7, 2022)

Angelette said:


> He's cute! Never seen his movies/shows before though. Anyone have any good recommendations?



He's a British actor. You'll find a list of his films and TV series here:-

George Keywood - IMDb


----------



## Angelette (May 7, 2022)

Shotha said:


> He's a British actor. You'll find a list of his films and TV series here:-
> 
> George Keywood - IMDb


 Thank you! It seems he doesn't have any lead roles. But I might check out a few episodes of "People Just Do Nothing."


----------



## Shotha (May 7, 2022)

He has also modelled clothes for B&T stores.


----------



## Angelette (May 8, 2022)

Oooh, I see a lot of shirtless photos of him. *swoons*


----------



## RVGleason (Jun 24, 2022)

They’re officially married now!


----------



## GordoNegro (Jun 24, 2022)

Congrats and happy for them. I can't blame them if they choose to cut their social media and remain offline after being antagonized since the documentary. I will be surprised if the KingSize Fitted Suit lasts past the Reception..lol. Congrats to them.


----------



## Shotha (Jun 25, 2022)

They make a lovely couple. Congratulations to them.


----------



## RVGleason (Jun 30, 2022)




----------



## RVGleason (Jul 22, 2022)

Applying sun screen. ☀

*Link: *


----------



## JackCivelli (Jul 24, 2022)

Just another example of mainstream people getting uncomfortable with nonconformity. It looks like they’re not letting anyone get them down, though! Good for them!


----------



## RVGleason (Oct 2, 2022)




----------



## RVGleason (Oct 6, 2022)




----------



## RVGleason (Oct 9, 2022)




----------



## RVGleason (Nov 30, 2022)

Love their cute conversation.


----------



## RVGleason (Dec 21, 2022)




----------



## RVGleason (Dec 23, 2022)




----------



## extra_m13 (Saturday at 11:24 PM)

so this man live in heaven... !


----------

